# Ipad 3 : supprimer des vidéos



## Steddy (12 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous. (^^
Alors mon problème est celui-ci:
Mon cousin a converti ses séries avec l'application Freemake pour le mettre dans son ipad mais malheureusement il a atterri sur le mien et maintenant impossible de le supprimer en allant dans film ou dans toute sorte de chose donc je voudrais savoir comment supprimer les vidéos à partir de iTunes ? 










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Steddy (12 Novembre 2015)

J'ai résolu le mystère tout seul. ^^


----------



## Gwen (12 Novembre 2015)

Et comment as tu fait ?
Ça peut servir aux autres.

Tu as refait une synchro sans les vidéo ou tu les as supprimées sur l'iPad ?


----------



## Steddy (14 Novembre 2015)

Alors tout d'abord je suis désolé j'arrivais plus à rentrer sur mon compte. 

J'ai connecté mon iPad et suis allé sur iTunes puis dans la barre vidéos Personnelles et j'avais la possibilité de supprimer mes vidéos. ^^


----------

